# Taronga zoo



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Dunno which category to place this one....Is there any way to access the rocks near Taronga Zoo by kayak...Has anyone tried from Clifton Gardens?Is there an easier way?Can you get good sized fish there?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the seal enclosure is a great place to chuck an unweighted pilchard.... boy can those big fellas put up a fight..
:shock: :? :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've fished from the zoo wharf a fair bit (um ah), and there are certainly some decent fish available from there (and a good supply of yakkas/squid). The water is pretty deep straight off the wharf. I've seen big kings cruising past the edge of the wharf, and I reckon there'd be jewies at the right time (whenever that is) as well. I've also had some bite-offs from the grey suit brigade. I've never put the kayak in there (no real launch options close by that I can think of), but it would only be about 3km from Clifton gardens if you were keen.

Funniest thing I've seen at the wharf was a middle eastern extended family (not racially stereotyping, they were Lebanese, from granny to babes in arms) set up for an evenings fishing with a full size nargilah (hookah/water pipe) to idle away a quiet moment. They were smoking molasses tobacco, not anything more salacious.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I've heard of tailor being taken from that area.


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

There is a park at the end of Sirius Cove Road ( Mosman) which would have access to the water and which may be worth considering. You would need to paddle around the corner to the Zoo but it would be worth measuring on a chart. Probably best if there were two of you as you could carry the yaks down around 5 steps to a small enclosed beach area.


----------

